# How do you like it?



## daftoldgit (Dec 14, 2013)

There's several grades of dereliction- Recently vacated places, still intact. Or abandoned for a long time but reasonably good nick. Or falling apart ruins.

I'm happiest when exploring wrecks, collapsing places with trees growing in them and stuff, maybe with some- equally wrecked- artifacts still in place.
What's other peoples favourite types?


----------



## mookster (Dec 14, 2013)

The latter two by a long way, don't like minty fresh things at all really.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 14, 2013)

I would say abandoned for a while but in decent nick, I like to find some trace of former occupants but all places have their own appeal. I have a couple of roofless shells to post but I'm having computer trouble just now. Sorry for fence sitting!


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 14, 2013)

Dark and wet with sexy brickwork


----------



## mookster (Dec 14, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> Dark and wet with sexy brickwork



This isn't a thread about women.


----------



## krela (Dec 14, 2013)

Paul always has his mind in the sewer.


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2013)

krela said:


> Paul always has his mind in the sewer.


Unlike you then Krela, with your head in the clouds, dreaming that donations might just match running costs with a few quid over for the charities, should bee due soon,me poor pensioners pennies have bin cashed in and are ready to go
K


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 16, 2013)

tumble1;277488I said:


> have a couple of roofless shells to post but I'm having computer trouble just now. Sorry for fence sitting!



No rush dude...,

Seriously.


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 18, 2013)

I like places with trees growing out of them and total ruins. Also love finding the belongings of the families who lived there so a roof is sometimes nice! Never explored a really pristine place but I think I'd feel too much like someone was about to come home and catch me out. There has to be a lot of dereliction, vines, corners softened by nature and cobwebs for me to get excited  I found a really immaculate place the other day and just thought..no thanks


----------

